# Finiky Electrical :s



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Probably one of the most frustrating problems. I have a 1986 300zx turbo. Recently an issue came up where my dash warning or idiot lights all light up at low rpm including that red battery light. After the engine is reved a bit all the warning lights go away with the exception of the battery light, this happens wether the battery is fully charged or not. When this red light is on the alternator does not seem to be giving power to the battery. I recently cleaned all the grounds I could find on the fire wall, including one on the transmission, and one on the alternator. When I started the car after this all the warningh light went out! I happily took it for a rip and unfortunately the red battery light came back on after going over bumps, and now all the warning lights come on at low rpms. 

My question is, are there any other grounds that I have missed???? Thanks for you time.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Try swapping your alternator and see what happens................???


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

I would if alternators weren't so flippin expensive, it seems to be a ground issue. Just wanna know if theres any grounds i've missed : two on the fire wall, one on the transmission, and one on the alternator. All the fuses are good.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

What is your volt meter gauge reading when you rev the engine? I had the exact same symptoms when the voltage regulator on my alternator started malfunctioning. The alternator was overcharging and making all the idiot lights come on.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Ya its only putting out 5 volts. This means I need a whole new alternator correct? Because the voltage regulator is internal in the alternator.


----------



## Xyclonik (Feb 9, 2009)

If you're only putting out 5 volts than it's undercharging. Yes, you need to replace the alternator. They're only about $60 from Autozone, from what I remember. If you want, take yours off and have them test it for free to make sure. Replacing the alternator is a pretty easy job and can be done in under 2 hours.


----------



## Quickzx (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok ya that sounds good i'm surprised their only 60bux thats good news.


----------

